# Living Social Deal - Ferry to Martha's Vineyard



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.livingsocial.com/cities/...ontent=1843&utm_medium=email&utm_source=blast


http://hylinecruises.com/





  Please read the fine print before purchasing.

-

  I am still on the lookout for the P-Town ferry discount.


----------



## bailey (Apr 5, 2013)

Is this per couple?  It doesn't make it clear...if not, it's only saving you $1.00.  If it is per couple, it's a great deal.  

Thanks Beaglemom!  Keep the great deals coming!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 5, 2013)

I, too, am a bit confused on this one. So, I'd call Hy-Line. Their website is listed.

This offer is for the Hyannis - Vineyard ferry.

 I've never taken this particular ferry as I've always sailed from Falmouth to the Vineyard. Falmouth to the Vineyard is a lot cheaper.

When we go to Nantucket, we sail from Hyannis on the Steamship Authority as we take the big car ferry.


----------



## bailey (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes it is for 2.  I called both living social and the ferry company.  

I can get mine free if 3 folks buy thru this link! (Can't hurt to ask!)

https://www.livingsocial.com/deals/641672?ref=share-link-post&rpi=112397350&rui=13037385


----------



## jl2010 (Apr 10, 2013)

It sold out, but I didn't jump on this deal, because it's the slow ferry with limited departure times.

The steamship authority ferry is only $16 a head round trip. How was this a deal in the first place?

http://www.steamshipauthority.com/ssa/FareDisplay.cfm?Run=MV


----------

